# Bridge Building



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

almost done the bridge for my track but i have a few questions.

what is the lowest which I should have my bridge, I want to be able to run trucks and all types of cars.

and I had an idear about powering my bridge (it has led's on it to light it up) using the metal on the bottom of the track instead of usuing a battery, anybody know if this is possible and what types of volts come out of the track, also are there any performance issues to the track.


Thanks

Tom


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You have to decide what the tallest truck you'll ever run is....

I have an led bridge (and some other accessories) on my O gauge train layout. I run it off a separate train transformer - the kind that comes with a cheap ho train set, a near giveaway at most train shows or flea markets. It makes more sense to me to be able to power up the accessories without the use of the track transformer. Batteries don't make sense at all when you can source a transformer that puts out what you need.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok thanks

Whats an average size truck?


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

My video truck is just over 5cm high, with 14cm required to clear the airial - see here for pics:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1144982195

I think 5 cm would be sufficient ....


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Another aspect you should consider is how well you can reach under the bridge to retrieve a deslotted car. Track marshals in the excitement of a race -- with somebody yelling at them -- may need a bit more room than your tallest car or truck.

This is affected by the accessibility of the bridge, the number of lanes, etc.

-- Bill


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You want that bridge nice and low so when cars crash in front of it they do the "Freejack"!  Before my starting tower we used to have a pedestrian bridge in the same place. We had little people standing loose on the bridge so when you hit it they flew off. Everyone would yell "Freejack!" it was great.
:tongue:


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

*My Bridge*

This is the bridge I used for my layout. I use model railroad matterial and balsa wood to construct the bridge.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good idea slotrod....*

Nice looking bridge. How about some more pics fellas? Pictures are worth a thousand words. Let's see some bridges!! nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Nice looking bridge. How about some more pics fellas? Pictures are worth a thousand words. Let's see some bridges!! nd


slotrod that is a piece of art bridge there. Love it! Hey your Herbie looks very similar to the one I am finishing up right now *bobhch goes in garage to check if Herbie is still there* Wheew yep.

I am going to put this tunnel on a straight away for less chance of a tunnel wreck. Just won it of da-bay and gotta wait for it to arrive. (The picture of tunnel is from the Auction I won)

Bob


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A beauty Bob...*

Bet you cant't wait for that to get installed? :thumbsup: dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

bobhch said:


> slotrod that is a piece of art bridge there. Love it! Hey your Herbie looks very similar to the one I am finishing up right now *bobhch goes in garage to check if Herbie is still there* Wheew yep.
> 
> I am going to put this tunnel on a straight away for less chance of a tunnel wreck. Just won it of da-bay and gotta wait for it to arrive. (The picture of tunnel is from the Auction I won)
> 
> Bob


Nice bridge.That was on ebay


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Nice bridge.That was on ebay


scaledstructures is the sellers name on _bay. Yes just add the E in front. :wave:


----------

